# BMK für einen Ethernetswitch



## HSThomas (24 August 2009)

Moin moin,



wir diskutieren gerade über die passende BMK für einen 24V Ethernetswitch.


Ich sage "X", mein Kollege sagt "K"...


K steht für:
Verarbeiten,
Bereitstellung von
Signalen und
Informationen
​X steht für:
Leiten, Führen von
Energie und Signalen​


Weis da jemand was genaueres?


----------



## MSB (24 August 2009)

Also ich bin ganz klar für "K".

X würde ich vielleicht gerade noch für einen Hub gelten lassen, aber ein Ethernet-Switch ist ganz klar ein verarbeitendes Gerät.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## eYe (24 August 2009)

Ich plädiere für "XK", könnte mich aber auch mit KX" anfreunden


----------



## HSThomas (24 August 2009)

Dann werde ich wohl zähneknirschend das "K" akzeptieren... 



Vielen Dank


----------

